# Which do you prefer? Cats or Dogs?



## skullstatue (Mar 17, 2007)

Which do you like more? Cats or Dogs? Please post images of your pets if you have them! I love my wiener dog kisses:


----------



## Costello (Mar 17, 2007)

Cats definitely!
I'm a cat person!

One of my kitties was posted on that cat picture page! ("knitemare/cats")
http://www.dropline.net/cats/images/moneycats.jpg (but this kitten was unfortunately very ill and died recently)

my one and only cat




( more )

sexy isn't she!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 17, 2007)

A cat fancier here...
My cat Biko






Though I love cats, I have allergies which make it tough to own one. Biko lives at my niece's house and previously at my mom's.. but he's still my Biko.


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2007)

Dogs. 

PUPPIIIIEEEESSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 17, 2007)

I Voted "I Love Both"/ Currently all I (Well, my family but w/e) have/has is three cats (two kittens and a four to five year old cat), but that's because my dog recently died :'(.
Maybe I'll take some pictures of my cats sometime.


----------



## Flozem (Mar 17, 2007)

I like both - used to have a dog when I was younger; now we have a cat. Can't say I love one better than the other...


----------



## BlueStar (Mar 17, 2007)

Cats!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 17, 2007)

Love both but prefer Cats as they are fricking fascists! Its such fun seeing a cat sitting with ideas above its station and then just tipping it onto its back...br br brrrrr great days. Anyway, they are quite dignified creatures that go their own way.

Here is Henrietta, her hobbies include killing creatures in the country and eating everything apart from their feet or beak if they are a bird. She also likes red wine and Quavers.





Later I will post one of my German Shepherd Monty, who kinda looks like Dave Grohl when my cat chews his lips.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Mar 17 2007 said:


> Cats!


I love the black and white one! Looks like its gonna gut you.


----------



## spas (Mar 17, 2007)

you know you love it: \/

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/kittycat.php


----------



## wabo (Mar 17, 2007)

Here's my cat. Her name is "Ptite fille" wich translate literally to "Little girl". She's gonna be 19 years old in june. Just to give you an idea, she was already around when Zelda 2: the adventure of link came out on NES and was trying to catch little link behind the TV when he was getting out of a village at the edge of the screen.

She's still alive and kicking.


----------



## Perplexer (Mar 18, 2007)

*wabo*: That's awesome... I had three cats that lived to be 21, 21, and 22, and were active and happy until the very end.  Indoor/outdoor, they had their own doggy door.

We took in Kitty (yeah, real original name) - a stray kitten who seemed too young to be pregnant, but was.  Orange tabby with short hair but LONG hair at the tail.

Her two kittens: 1. Checkers - the antisocial one, liked attention but mostly did her own thing.

2. Buster - the HUGE one (my buddies joked that I juiced him on steroids) - liked drinking water from the tap, snagging olives from salads on the table, sitting on the edge of the pool with his tail hanging in, and leaping eight feet in the air to snag butterflies and any bird dumb enough to fly that low.  I miss the big guy...

*Bluestar*: I like your black kitty... "Get that Nintendogs the hell away from me!"


----------



## living-ghost (Mar 18, 2007)

I like dogs mostly the medium to larger dogs.

I think having a cat would be great too and generally I like them when they aren't being tempermental but I am allergic to them so no cats for me.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's how I see it:

Cats are mean ass mothers that make you work and earn their respect. Kinda like your boss or teacher or some shizzam.

Dogs are kinda dopey but totally loyal and will bite off anyone's genitals for you if you give them the say-so. They're attached from the first day you bring them home and don't make you work for a damn thing.

So in closing... Meeark. [That's Meow + Bark] WTFamIdoinghereagain?


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2007)

i like dogs better but this cat kicks ass


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 18, 2007)

DOGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! post pic later


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 18, 2007)

my jazz


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 18, 2007)

Catz_JPN_NDS-iND
^


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 18, 2007)

Horsez_JPN_NDS-iND


----------



## killuncle (Mar 18, 2007)

xpa-dogz.zip


----------



## Hooya (Mar 18, 2007)

I love both but there's no substitute for my 4 ferrets!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 18, 2007)

uhh... est Control maybe


----------



## friedchicken (Mar 18, 2007)

dogs acts like you've been gone forever once you walk through the door.


----------



## fischju_original (Mar 18, 2007)

dogs are smarter, but cats are funnier


----------



## Opium (Mar 18, 2007)

I like both dogs and cats, but if I had to put it down to one then I'm more of a cat person.






Here's our family cat. He was a stray that quite literally turned up on our doorstep as you can see. Once he found us he slept curled up on our doormat all day and night, if you opened the door he'd look up at you and meow. Soo cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Needless to say we adopted him


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 18, 2007)

QUOTE(friedchicken @ Mar 18 2007 said:


> dogs acts like you've been gone forever once you walk through the door.
> 
> and when you feed a dog, they picture you hunting down a lion in the jungle with your bare hands, then dragging home the carcass to feed them.
> 
> ...


if only that worked for homeless people...


----------



## ediblebird (Mar 18, 2007)

i love them both but i love cats more



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> if only that worked for homeless people...



hey... thats how I got a home


----------



## skullstatue (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, here is another picture of the wiener family. Speckles, Jaws, and Kisses. I got in trouble because they peed on the bed, but it's really not my fault. How could I stop myself?






That's my brother, but this picture is about two years old.


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 18, 2007)

I prefer cats. My sister used to have a dog that was so vicious, Everytime i walked in the room it'd go for me. I've got 3 cats and my place and I love them to bits, I've got my personal favourite called "champagne" Everytime i lay down to play wii he comes and sits on me and purs, Also he always manages to push my door open at night and come in and sleep on my bed. I'll post a pic later


----------



## kirra (Mar 18, 2007)

I like dogs but sometimes I really want a cat. They're really cute when they play with yarn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't have any experience with either cats or dogs, but because of all the funny pictures on the internet, I'll have to go with cats!


----------



## Jax (Mar 18, 2007)

C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!






I don't have a cat nor a dog (though I prefer cats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but I have a hammy.
Her name is Pandora and she's always sleeping...


----------



## spokenrope (Mar 18, 2007)

Cats.  By far.  Here's some pics of my cat, Trouble.

Kisses with bear:





Licking:





Playing with a plastic bag thing:





Drunk?:


----------



## Mars (Mar 18, 2007)

Cats are way cooler.


----------



## Mortenga (Mar 18, 2007)

Dogs ftw!






^ My dog. Pwnz j00 all.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 18, 2007)

Love my cousins cat, dogs are too rough.


----------



## Caoimhin (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't really like animals.. But I had a guinea pig once. And then a cute white rat with red eyes


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 18, 2007)

I love both.  Dogs make damn good protectors incase of muggings and cats are good insulation when the weather gets below freezing.


----------



## Teun (Mar 18, 2007)

Cats! I'll post pics of my (3legged) cat asap!


----------



## Flozem (Mar 18, 2007)

Our cat on prozac:





And being her cute little self, nose-rubbing my gf:


----------



## MEstk (Mar 18, 2007)

That remind me Everybody votes Channel on Wii...
by the way, I have two cats and so... I love cats


----------



## squirt1000 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is my cat fudge, Not wanting to play Wiisports tonight! Lol


----------



## MC DUI (Mar 18, 2007)

This thread is flooded with cats, time to balance it out a bit with some pics of my doggies Sheva (Husky) and Pepsi (Corgi).


----------



## Costello (Mar 18, 2007)

very nice dog MC DUI !
and @spokenrope your cat's very cute, I like how (s)he kisses your bear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so far cats are winning but meh.. on the wii vote channel the dogs won


----------



## Ryoku (Mar 19, 2007)

I love dogs. I don't have a problem with cats, but I like dogs ALOT more than cats. It's just my personal opinion.

@ MC DUI,

I freaking love your husky!


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 20, 2007)

I like dogs much more...I'm allergic to cats, sadly.
MC DUI, I'm jealous.


----------



## tshu (Mar 20, 2007)

CATZ!


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 19 2007 said:


> so far cats are winning but meh.. on the wii vote channel the dogs wonÂ


If you take a look at the country details, my country was one of the ones most in favour of cats


----------



## tshu (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Costello @ Mar 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > so far cats are winning but meh.. on the wii vote channel the dogs wonÂ
> ...


Haha, I noticed that when I played the vote channel at my friends house. And I thought to myself, _Dirtie must love cats_.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah, I noticed the South American countries voted most for Dogs.  I forgot where Canada placed.

Some of these questions are quite easy to predict the outcome. I'm surprised the accuracy isn't higher.  Like Beach or Mountain.  I know for a FACT that most people would prefer the beach.  Isn't it obvious?  But the result will be like 78% accuracy.

The accuracy is usually really close to winning vote percentage ... meaning if people voted beach, they think beach will win.  If people voted mountain, they think mountain will win.


----------



## tshu (Mar 20, 2007)

My cat. His name is Spot:





















My parent's cat, Tabby:











My parent's dog, Baxter:


----------



## Gooseman (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm allergic to cats so my choice Dooogz!


----------



## OSW (Mar 20, 2007)

dogs beat cats because of the friendship/loyalty factor. cats just can't match it.

cats get spoilt and give nothing in return.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> dogs beat cats because of the friendship/loyalty factor. cats just can't match it.
> 
> cats get spoilt and give nothing in return.


Except purrs and headbutts


----------



## 111111111 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cat tastes slightly crunchier than dog.  Dog tastes quite insipid to be honest, so I go with cat.


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 20, 2007)

Kitties x 2!! They are SpikeyGCPS2's and my babies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our kitties 
	


Another kitty pic 
	
 (fixed!!)

Their names are Oni and Chibi and they are brothers... Oni is the little devil, but according to Spikey, the lovable one, whereas Chibi is the evil, hateful kitten. I love them both tho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think they both have their dark sides 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol


----------



## Spikey (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Magenta @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> Kitties x 2!! They are SpikeyGCPS2's and my babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize you linked to the same picture twice, don't you? Always check your links!

On another note - Oni is Red collar and Chibi is Blue one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oni http://picasaweb.google.com/spikeygcps2/Ne...153032482473906
Chibi http://picasaweb.google.com/spikeygcps2/Ne...153023892539298


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> You realize you linked to the same picture twice, don't you? Always check your links!



*blush*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for fixing that!!

I love you!


----------



## Spikey (Mar 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Magenta @ Mar 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(spikeygcps2 @ Mar 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You realize you linked to the same picture twice, don't you? Always check your links!
> ...


I didn't fix it. Edit your post!


----------



## killuncle (Mar 20, 2007)

Now she doesn´t love you


----------



## m|kk| (Mar 20, 2007)

Yessir


----------



## aslacker55 (Mar 20, 2007)

I prefer dogs.


----------



## R4seller (May 20, 2007)

I love dog. I don't want to have it ( no time to take care)


----------



## Ery (May 20, 2007)

I have a dog and a cat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They seems to like each other.. not on the humping way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but they play alot together.


----------



## Strider (May 20, 2007)

Cats. They've got a far more personal character, every one is completely different.

Dogs.. well, they tend to be trainable, cats not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

